# Husqvarna Ignition



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On a model 61 Chainsaw. Serial # 8200145. I have no spark. I have unhooked the coil wire and still no spark. I am assuming the ignition module is bad. Went to the parts book and it shows an "ignition coil". It also shows an "ignition module" How do I know which I have? coil? or module? I can only see one unit on the flywheel.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I did find the other unit. I think the one to the front of the engine is the ignition module. The one with the plug wire coming out is the coil? Now how do I know which one is the problem?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> I did find the other unit. I think the one to the front of the engine is the ignition module. The one with the plug wire coming out is the coil? Now how do I know which one is the problem?
> 
> Thanks


The coil can be tested with an ohm meter. The coil is basically a step up transformer that takes the voltage from the primary winding and steps it up to higher voltage needed to jump the spark plug gap. Coils Rarely Fail! The triggering device in the ignition module is what generally fails. My bet is a bad module, but be sure to check that the coil is properly grounded, or you will not get ignition spark.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

how old is the saw? because if husky is doing thier warranty like Jonsered, those coils have a lifetime warranty on them from, I believe, 06 on up

and yes, husky is made by jonsered, both are made in sweden, the orange saws go one way, and the red ones go another way


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm not sure what year this saw is, but it is older. (has 10 years of dust on it ) I will try and get a Husqvarna service book and see what the coil spec's are so I can test it.

Thanks


----------

